# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Informacion ne lidhje me iphone icloud.

## angmokio

*Informacion ne lidhje me iphone icloud.*

Para 2 vitesh i bera upgrade icloud storage ne 15 gb. Abonimi ishte vetem per nje vit dhe me pas automatikisht u downgrade ne 5 gb. Mbaj mend qe aty kam pasur plot foto dhe video qe me kalimin ne 5 gb mu fshine automatikisht. 

A ka ndonje menyre qe ato foto dhe video ti rikthej nese i bej upgrade ne 15 gb perseri? Shpresoj qe dikush te kete informacion te sakte rreth kesaj ceshtjeje dhe jo thjesht hamendje.

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Jo nese kane kaluar 30 dite nga data e anullimit te icloud. Nese jo ka shance ti kesh perseri pas upgrade. Nese 30 ditet kane kaluar:

E vetmja menyre qe mund ti kthesh eshte vetem nese ato foto, video i ke pasur si shared albums edhe ke patur unique link ose nese i ke akoma ne iphone

----------


## rmaxhuni

kush di te merret me errora te iphonave me ka dal ne 3G error 1015

----------

